# Vold.fstab  Editing



## sonygoup (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I got a Huawei Media Pad 7 lite S7-932U
Below if the code from the vold.fstab file where its stock. I cant move apps 2 sd because its been removed from the manufacturers so that out!
The point of me editing is too swap my internal storage to my ext sd but my tablet has extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext and a sdcard2.
So I really need some help with this guys 








```
## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
#dev_mount flash /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd11/mtdblock11
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 auto /devices/platform/rk29_sdmmc.0/mmc_host/mmc0
#shuttle
dev_mount usb /mnt/usb auto /devices/platform/usb20_otg/usb 
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
# dev_mount right_sdcard /sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
```


----------



## sreeji0001 (Sep 24, 2013)

*try this*

just head to the below mentioned site and upload ur original vold.fstab file and he will edit it for u 

hope that helps 

hmm they are not letting me post link 


just copy paste it in address bar

we.droidiser.com/viewtopic.php


----------



## appviz (Sep 25, 2013)

sonygoup said:


> Ok I got a Huawei Media Pad 7 lite S7-932U
> Below if the code from the vold.fstab file where its stock. I cant move apps 2 sd because its been removed from the manufacturers so that out!
> The point of me editing is too swap my internal storage to my ext sd but my tablet has extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext and a sdcard2.
> [/CODE]

Click to collapse



I assume you know how to edit Vold.fstab, but confused on swapping which with what.

The quickest and safest way to figure out this is using root file explorer. 
At first you need to find out where exactly your device installing apps by default. Best way is to search for the recent app you installed. 

Next thing, insert your external SD card with some specific file in it.

Now again using the file explorer u can find out how your device naming the external SD card by searching the specific file. 

Once you find out these two locations, whats remaining is just edit the file accordingly swapping these two locations...

All the best and post here once u done ...


----------



## BillyDesigns (Sep 27, 2013)

*Move apps to sd card*



sonygoup said:


> Ok I got a Huawei Media Pad 7 lite S7-932U
> Below if the code from the vold.fstab file where its stock. I cant move apps 2 sd because its been removed from the manufacturers so that out!
> The point of me editing is too swap my internal storage to my ext sd but my tablet has extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext and a sdcard2.
> So I really need some help with this guys
> ...

Click to collapse



hi people i have a huge problem.
 I have a WM8880 (WonderMedia) with the Android version 4.2.1 on it and I can not move them to the external SD card the apps.
 I wanted the vold.fstab edit the console adb but I get an error message read-only file system
 I wanted to try this here

And this is my orginal vold.fstab:

```
## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
##

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...>
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

#wmt sd
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/sdmmc.0
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/sdmmc1.0
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/sdmmc2.0

#wmt usb
dev_mount udisk /storage/udisk auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00

#wmt localdisk
#dev_mount sdcard /sdcard auto /devices/virtual/block/loop0

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
# dev_mount right_sdcard /sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
```

Thanks in advance

Nice greetings from germany


----------



## appviz (Sep 27, 2013)

BillyDesigns said:


> hi people i have a huge problem.
> I have a WM8880 (WonderMedia) with the Android version 4.2.1 on it and I can not move them to the external SD card the apps.
> I wanted the vold.fstab edit the console adb but I get an error message read-only file system
> I wanted to try this here
> ...

Click to collapse



The permission of the file system should be changed to Read and Write to be able to edit the file vold.fstab . This can be done only if your device is 
Rooted. If it is rooted you can easily change it using Root file explorer or terminal emulator.

Reply back if you have any queries..


----------



## BillyDesigns (Oct 11, 2013)

Hello, the device is rooted, just like I have to change in the vold.fstab I the apps are stored on the external sd card?

Thanks in advance


----------



## jkmaxfli (Oct 12, 2013)

*SD as internal storage*

*Could anyone help with editing vold.fstab to exchange storage to the SD card as an internal storage?* :good:



# Copyright (C) 2009 The Android Open Source Project
#
# Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
# you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
# You may obtain a copy of the License at
#
#      http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
#
# Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
# distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
# WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
# See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
# limitations under the License.


## Vold 2.0 fstab for HTC Dream or Sapphire
#
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
 dev_mount sdcard /mnt/ext_sdcard auto /devices/platform/hi_mci.0/mmc_host/mmc1
 dev_mount usbotg /mnt/usb auto /devices/hisik3-usb-otg/usb1


----------



## Cremademani (Dec 20, 2013)

*help please*

could someone help me by swaping the right thing with my lg escape? i have a 32 gb sd card and my internal storage allows only 1.8gb i want to instal san andreas (i know its not complatoble but thats not the tricky part) i got this kind of file

LGE_UPDATE_START, 2012/08/31, [email protected]
#dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard1 /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
# LGE_UPDATE_END

i dont know how to change it propperly i already had to flash the stock rom twice 

thanks in advance too hope someone could help


----------



## MaRkuS_538 (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't want to change internal and external storage, I just want to change to mount point from mnt/sdcard to mnt/sdcard/0 on my LG optimus g running 4.1.2.

There is some not needed stuff and then this: LGE_CHANGE For MTP
#[email protected] sdcard path change /mnt/sdcard/external_sd ->/storage/external_SD
#dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/external_SD auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
dev_mount sda /storage/USBstorage auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host
dev_mount sdb /storage/USBstorage2 auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host
dev_mount sdc /storage/USBstorage3 auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host
dev_mount sdd /storage/USBstorage4 auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host
dev_mount sde /storage/USBstorage5 auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host
dev_mount sdf /storage/USBstorage6 auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host

Don't know how to edit it, could anyone help me?

Gesendet von meinem LG-E975 mit Tapatalk


----------



## boardwalkbum (Dec 30, 2013)

I edited my vold file and put it in my system/etc folder and it switched by external and internal sd's, but if I reboot my tab, any app installed to my SD card says it's not installed.  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.

Original:

```
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#use this line to support VIRTUAL CDROM.And you can define the directory where you want to mount
loop_mount loop /mnt/VIRTUAL_CDROM
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0/external_sdcard auto /devices/platform/AMLOGIC_CARD/card_host/memorycard0 /devices/platform/aml_sd_mmc.0
#dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 3 /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0 nonremovable,encryptable
dev_mount flash /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd9/avnftl9 /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/avnftlj /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/media nonremovable
asec flash
```

Edited:

```
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#use this line to support VIRTUAL CDROM.And you can define the directory where you want to mount
loop_mount loop /mnt/VIRTUAL_CDROM
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/platform/AMLOGIC_CARD/card_host/memorycard0 /devices/platform/aml_sd_mmc.0
#dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0/external_sdcard 3 /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0 nonremovable,encryptable
dev_mount flash /storage/sdcard0/external_sdcard auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd9/avnftl9 /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/avnftlj /devices/platform/mtd/mtd9/media nonremovable
asec flash
```


----------



## Ventrue666 (Jan 11, 2014)

My file only appears this...

dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.1/mmc_host /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host

Any ideas?


----------



## S7an3k (Jan 18, 2014)

*Edit vold.fstab*

Samsung Xcover2


----------



## dwky (Jan 23, 2014)

*Vold.fstab*



S7an3k said:


> Samsung Xcover2

Click to collapse



Hi

I have a problem with my vold.fstab file, hope all the gurus or sifu here can help me

My device Samsung SM-9006 Clone. (System info as per attached) 

I was fiddling with the vold.fstab file in order to get more memory with the SD card, now my phone can't detect any SDcard although i have checked my sdcard is functioning well. But very funny if i checked Storage on my phone, it shows Internal Storage 11.97GB and Phone Storage *422GB!!* and no SDCARD present. Check the attachment  and also my current vold.fstab file attachment.    
If anyone have the same phone as me here, please attached your vold.fstab file (System/etc/vold.fstab) here so i could set back the original setting. (I did not backup my original vold.fstab file earlier before i fiddle the vold.fstab file) :crying:

Thank you and have a nice day.

Daniel.


----------



## habibiey (Jan 23, 2014)

what should i do if i change vold then there is something happen? it happen when i use custom rom... i edit vold but nothing happen. but if i use my stock rom and edit vold. it will change position of sdcard as internal storage... is there any solution without edit vold?

Sent from my T1-E using Tapatalk


----------



## ybregeon (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi,

Can someone help me with editing my vold file?
I attach it here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aLchriz (Apr 9, 2014)

*HELP!*

I tried editing the vold.fstb suddenly it went wrong my pc wont read my android fone and i can't view the storage of fone via file manager, i tried to edit it again back to normal but whenever i save and open it it still the same nothing changes, can you help me with this one sir?
Thanks!


----------



## karloson (Apr 11, 2014)

*ZTE Blade Q*

My vold.fstab file looks like this:

## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.1/mmc_host
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /mnt/sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0
# dev_mount right_sdcard /mnt/sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.2/mmc_host/mmc2

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1

Please, help me - tell me which strings I must change!


----------



## appviz (May 6, 2014)

karloson said:


> My vold.fstab file looks like this:
> 
> ## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
> ## - San Mehat ([email protected])
> ...

Click to collapse




PLEASE TAKE BACKUP BEFORE YOU TRY. I haven't tested. But hope it would work.[Just interchange 0 and 1 ]

dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/sdcard0 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.1/mmc_host

Please let me know if it worked...

---------- Post added at 12:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:24 AM ----------




aLchriz said:


> I tried editing the vold.fstb suddenly it went wrong my pc wont read my android fone and i can't view the storage of fone via file manager, i tried to edit it again back to normal but whenever i save and open it it still the same nothing changes, can you help me with this one sir?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Check whether file system is read only or not. If its not read only try editing with Jota text editor. If the file system is Read only you would have to change the permission first.

---------- Post added at 12:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:26 AM ----------




aLchriz said:


> I tried editing the vold.fstb suddenly it went wrong my pc wont read my android fone and i can't view the storage of fone via file manager, i tried to edit it again back to normal but whenever i save and open it it still the same nothing changes, can you help me with this one sir?
> Thanks!

Click to collapse





appviz said:


> PLEASE TAKE BACKUP BEFORE YOU TRY. I haven't tested. But hope it would work.[Just move 2 from one line to other ]
> 
> dev_mount sdcard2 /storage/sdcard0 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.0/mmc_host
> dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.1/mmc_host
> ...

Click to collapse





Ventrue666 said:


> My file only appears this...
> 
> dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.1/mmc_host /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
> 
> Any ideas?

Click to collapse



Looks like something is missing. The whole file don't have anything else ?


----------



## Snitchi (May 15, 2014)

hello. can you help me with my LG Escape?

thats Escapes Vold.fstab


```
# Copyright (c) 2011, Code Aurora Forum. All rights reserved.
#
# Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
# modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are
# met:
#     * Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
#       notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
#     * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above
#       copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following
#       disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided
#       with the distribution.
#     * Neither the name of Code Aurora Forum, Inc. nor the names of its
#       contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived
#       from this software without specific prior written permission.
#
# THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED
# WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
# MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NON-INFRINGEMENT
# ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS
# BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR
# CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF
# SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR
# BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY,
# WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE
# OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN
# IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.

# LGE_UPDATE_START, 2012/08/31, [email protected]
#dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard/external_sd auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard1 /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
# LGE_UPDATE_END
```


Thanks


----------



## appviz (May 22, 2014)

Snitchi said:


> hello. can you help me with my LG Escape?
> 
> thats Escapes Vold.fstab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you tell me what are the folders you have inside your /mnt folder ?
And it looks like your internal memory and phone memory are same (means you have only two types memory. Phone memory and external SD and you don't have option to move apps from phone memory to internal in your mobile phone)

If that is the case, you can't do the swap...


----------



## sonygoup (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I got a Huawei Media Pad 7 lite S7-932U
Below if the code from the vold.fstab file where its stock. I cant move apps 2 sd because its been removed from the manufacturers so that out!
The point of me editing is too swap my internal storage to my ext sd but my tablet has extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext and a sdcard2.
So I really need some help with this guys 








```
## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
#dev_mount flash /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd11/mtdblock11
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 auto /devices/platform/rk29_sdmmc.0/mmc_host/mmc0
#shuttle
dev_mount usb /mnt/usb auto /devices/platform/usb20_otg/usb 
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
# dev_mount right_sdcard /sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
```


----------



## appviz (May 22, 2014)

sonygoup said:


> Ok I got a Huawei Media Pad 7 lite S7-932U
> Below if the code from the vold.fstab file where its stock. I cant move apps 2 sd because its been removed from the manufacturers so that out!
> The point of me editing is too swap my internal storage to my ext sd but my tablet has extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext and a sdcard2.
> So I really need some help with this guys
> ...

Click to collapse



You might need to edit the file using Jota Text editor appropriately. N:B Swapping your external with internal is NOT RECOMMENDED. If you try factory reset or data Wipe after the swap your phone might BRICK.

So where exactly do you see your data from external SD and internal memory ? (extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext, usb and a sdcard2)

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:02 PM ----------




ybregeon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone help me with editing my vold file?
> I attach it here.
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me what do you see in the folder /mnt ? And where exactly do you see the contents from Ext SD and internal storage ?


----------



## addoaryee (May 23, 2014)

*need help*

can someone please help me with this. not sure where to edit

## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard/sdcard2 auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.1/mmc_host
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /mnt/sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.0/mmc_host/mmc0
# dev_mount right_sdcard /mnt/sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-sd.2/mmc_host/mmc2

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1


----------



## appviz (May 23, 2014)

addoaryee said:


> can someone please help me with this. not sure where to edit
> 
> ## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
> ## - San Mehat ([email protected])
> ...

Click to collapse



N:B Swapping your external with internal is NOT RECOMMENDED. If you try factory reset or data Wipe after the swap your phone might BRICK

If you still want to try, follow the steps.  And Take BACKUP for safety. You must copy and paste all files and folders in your SD card to External SD card first before rebooting phone after this switching, for phone to function without force close.

1. Install Root explorer
2. Change the file system permission to Read/Write using Root Explorer
3. Install Jota text Editor
4. Edit the vold.fstab as below

dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 [email protected] /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.0/mmc_host
dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard2/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/mtk-msdc.1/mmc_host

This may work only if your /mnt folder has sdcard as internal storage and then sdcard2 as external SD card. Need to know details of /mnt folder to confirm.


----------



## Bizcocho22 (May 24, 2014)

*Noob to the shore!!!*

Hi every one, a little noob need help from any kind, i have a BLU Advance 4.5 and i find a tutorial to merge the internal memory with the internal sdcard, but when i change the vold.fstab and reset everything went down worst is that no matter what what vold i put  or what code i use it doesn't read the two sdcards coul you please help me :crying:


----------



## appviz (May 25, 2014)

Bizcocho22 said:


> Hi every one, a little noob need help from any kind, i have a BLU Advance 4.5 and i find a tutorial to merge the internal memory with the internal sdcard, but when i change the vold.fstab and reset everything went down worst is that no matter what what vold i put  or what code i use it doesn't read the two sdcards coul you please help me :crying:

Click to collapse



what do you see in the folder /mnt ? And where exactly do you see the contents from Ext SD and internal storage ?

Also need to know the original content of vold.fstab and what changes u made...


----------



## Bizcocho22 (May 27, 2014)

appviz said:


> what do you see in the folder /mnt ? And where exactly do you see the contents from Ext SD and internal storage ?
> 
> Also need to know the original content of vold.fstab and what changes u made...

Click to collapse



In the folder /mnt there are 4 more folders (asec, obb, secure and usbdisk) and 3 files with 0.00 bits (extsd, sdcard and sdcardext) the current vold.fstab i put if a generic one i think i cannot put any image cuz to make anything with media i have to erase all the codes from the vold.fstab and delete the vold.fstab.nand so i cannot say much but those files are the same for many phones i hope you can help me and thanks for your time.


----------



## appviz (May 27, 2014)

Bizcocho22 said:


> In the folder /mnt there are 4 more folders (asec, obb, secure and usbdisk) and 3 files with 0.00 bits (extsd, sdcard and sdcardext) the current vold.fstab i put if a generic one i think i cannot put any image cuz to make anything with media i have to erase all the codes from the vold.fstab and delete the vold.fstab.nand so i cannot say much but those files are the same for many phones i hope you can help me and thanks for your time.

Click to collapse



Looks like your external SD card contents and internal memory contents will not be there in \mnt folder. So you would have to see your original vold.fstab to know where exactly the contents are mounted. If there isn't specific mount points mentioned for both External SD and internal memory, the swap can't be done by editing vold.fstab. If that is the case, you might need to replace original vold.fstab and try other methods.


----------



## Bizcocho22 (May 28, 2014)

appviz said:


> Looks like your external SD card contents and internal memory contents will not be there in \mnt folder. So you would have to see your original vold.fstab to know where exactly the contents are mounted. If there isn't specific mount points mentioned for both External SD and internal memory, the swap can't be done by editing vold.fstab. If that is the case, you might need to replace original vold.fstab and try other methods.

Click to collapse



\
Well this is the vold.fstab that is supposed to be original because someone with a BLU devices give it to me and is the same as many devices

## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
#dev_mount flash /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd11/mtdblock11
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 auto /devices/platform/rk29_sdmmc.0/mmc_host/mmc0
#shuttle
dev_mount usb /mnt/usb auto /devices/platform/usb20_otg/usb 
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
# dev_mount right_sdcard /sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1


----------



## appviz (May 28, 2014)

Bizcocho22 said:


> \
> Well this is the vold.fstab that is supposed to be original because someone with a BLU devices give it to me and is the same as many devices
> 
> ## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry to tell you, but looking at your vold.fstab, you can't do the usual vold.fstab edit. You may try to replace the original and try some other method. Is there any trouble replacing original ? I hope you already have backup.

Even though there are other methods, I would suggest you to follow Link2SD method to be able to install apps into SD card. This method won't swap internal with SD card, but you will be able to install apps to your External SD Card. All the best


----------



## Bizcocho22 (May 28, 2014)

appviz said:


> Sorry to tell you, but looking at your vold.fstab, you can't do the usual vold.fstab edit. You may try to replace the original and try some other method. Is there any trouble replacing original ? I hope you already have backup.
> 
> Even though there are other methods, I would suggest you to follow Link2SD method to be able to install apps into SD card. This method won't swap internal with SD card, but you will be able to install apps to your External SD Card. All the best

Click to collapse



The prombles is that i cannot use the sdcards, and i have try many vold.fstab of the others BLU devices and all are the same so it should be the same for my phone, is there another method to make the phone read the sdcards? :fingers-crossed:


----------



## appviz (May 28, 2014)

Bizcocho22 said:


> The prombles is that i cannot use the sdcards, and i have try many vold.fstab of the others BLU devices and all are the same so it should be the same for my phone, is there another method to make the phone read the sdcards? :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



hmm... so what do u see in your vold.fstab now ? And do you have something in \etc folder as vold.fstab.old or vold.fstab.bak ??

If so, that would be the your original vold.fstab file. Just remove .old or .bak and replace the other file.

Still it doesn't work, do one more thing, before trying to flash a new ROM or something. I am not quite sure whether it will work. But you could try at your own risk. Back up your SD Card data through computer using card reader. Then go to start menu and in run type diskmgmt.msc
and just delete the memory card partition. Insert back the memory card in the phone. Phone will ask you to repair the partation say yes.

This may solve the issue.


----------



## Bizcocho22 (May 29, 2014)

appviz said:


> hmm... so what do u see in your vold.fstab now ? And do you have something in \etc folder as vold.fstab.old or vold.fstab.bak ??
> 
> If so, that would be the your original vold.fstab file. Just remove .old or .bak and replace the other file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The thing is that without the vold.fstab it wont read the external sdcard or the internal sdcard, i dont have any of those vold i have formated many times now but went i deleted the files it shows "internal storage 0.98", "internal storage(internal sdcard)" and "sdcard" but the last two are in gray, and there is no rom for this phone so is there a way to flash? beacuse it only charged with my pc, also can i flash another jellybean rom?


----------



## appviz (May 29, 2014)

Bizcocho22 said:


> The thing is that without the vold.fstab it wont read the external sdcard or the internal sdcard, i dont have any of those vold i have formated many times now but went i deleted the files it shows "internal storage 0.98", "internal storage(internal sdcard)" and "sdcard" but the last two are in gray, and there is no rom for this phone so is there a way to flash? beacuse it only charged with my pc, also can i flash another jellybean rom?

Click to collapse



hmm.. Looks like you don't have any other option but to flash a new ROM. Try to get your original stock ROM or another ROM which will suit your device. I am not sure which ROM will be good for you. Search in the Custom ROM section or ask for help in the new XDA Assist section.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist


----------



## Prasoon007 (Jun 11, 2014)

*Help !!!!*

*Hey can anybody modify my vold.fstab file for sd card swapping please. I have tried many times with many methods but unsuccessful my mobile is Panasonic T21.

Thanks in advance*


----------



## Prasoon007 (Jun 12, 2014)

*Modified vold.fstab Panasonic T21*

*Modified vold.fstab file for Panasonic T21 mobile phone , just replace your existing file with this one. (Tested)

Please notify me for other devices also

Hit thanks if you like my post*

Post your vold.fstab files here i could see if i can modif them also :good::good::laugh:


----------



## loganvasquez21 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Samsung Galaxy Exhibit SGH-T599N Vold.Fstab File Help*

Hey guys do you think y'all could help me edit the vold.fstab file?


## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
##

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...>
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
## storage_struct - ex) series, "/mnt/sdcard/extStorages" / parallel
######################
#storage_struct = series, "/mnt/sdcard/extStorages"
#storage_struct = parallel
{
	supported_exfat = disable
}
dev_mount sdcard /storage/extSdCard auto /devices/sdi0/mmc_host/mmc1/mmc1

#usb host device 
{
	media_type = usb
}
dev_mount sda /storage/UsbDriveA auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0

#usb host device 
{
	media_type = usb
}
dev_mount sdb /storage/UsbDriveB auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0

#usb host device 
{
	media_type = usb
}
dev_mount sdc /storage/UsbDriveC auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0

#usb host device 
{
	media_type = usb
}
dev_mount sdd /storage/UsbDriveD auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0

#usb host device 
{
	media_type = usb
}
dev_mount sde /storage/UsbDriveE auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0

#usb host device 
{
	media_type = usb
}
dev_mount sdf /storage/UsbDriveF auto /devices/platform/msm_hsusb_host.0
#EOF


----------



## giuseppe2178 (Aug 26, 2014)

hi, I have your same device and would like to know cme have solved the problem.
Thank you


----------



## ghost0815 (Oct 23, 2014)

Guys can anyone here help me out on a certain low class tab? I got this Tab from Cherry Mobile its Superion Ion. Ive tried several vold.fstab files and still cant seem to switch internal memory. Ill upload the file and several pics. Can anyone here help me? Thanks.





View attachment vold.rar

Can someone plz look at my vold.fstab file?


----------



## nblsd (Nov 14, 2014)

*vold.fstab inFocus M512*

For those looking to use the SD memory (External Memory) rather than the internal memory,
Here is my vold.fstab in system/etc 

Initial line: (# means comment) and I've just this line in vold.fstab 
# dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host

Replaced by :
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host

Because the path of the internal memory is /Sotage/ …
The path for the external SD card it’s /mnt/...


----------



## nblsd (Dec 10, 2014)

*How to use the External SD card as Internal SD on inFocus M512*

Herewith the list of installed utilities:
1- BusyBox Version Free
2- Xposed Framework
3- XinternalSD Modules Xposed

To be honest I installed BusyBox without knowing why? And what is its purpose?
Now I installed Xposed Framework because XInternalSD is a part of his modules.
Warning! ... Xposed must be properly installed and work WELL in order to check modules that we want to run after installation. In our case XInternalSD.
Restart your M512 after installing Xposed.
Then Install XinternalSD  that he needs a single and unique setting modification:
 SD card slot Internal => / storage / sdcard1 / 
Restart the M512,
And then miraculously Everything goes through the external SD card.


----------



## sonygoup (Jun 10, 2013)

Ok I got a Huawei Media Pad 7 lite S7-932U
Below if the code from the vold.fstab file where its stock. I cant move apps 2 sd because its been removed from the manufacturers so that out!
The point of me editing is too swap my internal storage to my ext sd but my tablet has extsd,sdcard,sdcard-ext and a sdcard2.
So I really need some help with this guys 








```
## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
#dev_mount flash /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/virtual/mtd/mtd11/mtdblock11
dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard2 auto /devices/platform/rk29_sdmmc.0/mmc_host/mmc0
#shuttle
dev_mount usb /mnt/usb auto /devices/platform/usb20_otg/usb 
## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
# dev_mount right_sdcard /sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
```


----------



## thirdz (Dec 17, 2014)

*cold. fstab modified swap memory*

help please...
Phone unit: Samsung Tab 4 SM-T231
Android version: 4.4.2
Baseband version: T231XXU0ANE2

LINK TO VOLD.FSTAB:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-e...ew?usp=sharing

would highly appreciate once modified vold.fstab is done please send to [email protected]

MORE POWER, THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!!!!!



> ## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
> ## - San Mehat ([email protected])
> ##
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## thirdz (Jan 7, 2015)

*modified vold.fstab sm-t231*

Phone unit: Samsung Tab 4 SM-T231
Android version: 4.4.2
Baseband version: T231XXU0ANE2

 ## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

## Example of a standard sdcard mount for the emulator / Dream
# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device

#dev_mount sdcard /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.0/mmc_host/mmc1

dev_mount external_sdcard /mnt/external_sdcard auto /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.0/mmc_host/mmc1
dev_mount internal_sdcard /mnt/sdcard 15 /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.2/mmc_host/mmc0

## Example of a dual card setup
# dev_mount left_sdcard  /sdcard1  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1
# dev_mount right_sdcard /sdcard2  auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.1 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host/mmc1

## Example of specifying a specific partition for mounts
# dev_mount sdcard /sdcard 2 /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host/mmc1


LINK TO VOLD.FSTAB:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-e...ew?usp=sharing

would highly appreciate once modified vold.fstab is done please send to [email protected]

MORE POWER, THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE!!!!!


----------



## zwolak89 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi i have prestigio pmp5588c and my vold.fstab is like there

## Vold 2.0 fstab ####################### ## Regular device mount ## ## Format: dev_mount ## label - Label for the volume ## mount_point - Where the volume will be mounted ## part - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition. ## - List of sysfs paths to source devices ## flags - (optional) Comma separated list of flags, must not contain '/' character ###################### # Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device #use this line to support VIRTUAL CDROM.And you can define the directory where you want to mount #loop_mount loop /mnt/VIRTUAL_CDROM dev_mount sdcard /storage/external_storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/AMLOGIC_CARD/card_host/memorycard0 /devices/platform/aml_sd_mmc.0 #asec flash

Can someone help and edit it? Sory for my english


----------



## Lazerkitty (Mar 17, 2015)

*Need to modify vold.fstab Huawei U8650 t*

I have this phone and its old and its crap but I've got it running CyanogenMod 7. 
Of course anyone knows that this phone has seriously low internal storage. I've tried to modify the vold file with a bunch of different changes and the only thing I get is corrupted icons that show SD Card (which is really weird) and it still shows the same storage space. 

Incidentally, there is an option in CyanogenMod 7 under Application Settings / Install Location - Select where new applications should be installed - And I can select external but this does not work. I still get insufficient storage space when trying to install apps. 

With that being said, I've taken a look at the vold.fstab and I'll be damned if I see anything that has to do with the external card. It has a whole lot of nothing but a huge disclaimer and stuff and then at the end a single line of code:

dev_mount sdcard0 /mnt/sdcard auto /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0 /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.1/mmc_host/mmc0

Also I have a vold.conf file that might help someone help me figure this out:

volume_sdcard {
## This is the direct uevent device path to the SD slot on the device
emu_media_path  /devices/platform/goldfish_mmc.0/mmc_host/mmc0
media_type mmc
mount_point /sdcard
ums_path /devices/platform/usb_mass_storage/lun0}

Does anyone think they can figure this one out? I am trying to swap the external to the internal for more space and the ability to install more apps. I can barely install anything on the phone as it is. 

A HUGE thanks in advance.


----------



## Zeuszoos (Mar 22, 2015)

sreeji0001 said:


> just head to the below mentioned site and upload ur original vold.fstab file and he will edit it for u
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The site is not available anymore and I am DESPERATE to get my wife's "LG Optimus F6" swapping the storages!!!  After preloads, it starts with only a little over 1 GB free and even after Rooting and trying to DeBloat, it was only about 1.6 GB and after just a few apps, she's out of room!  She can't even update the Google app now!

Can anyone PLEASE, PLEASE help me if I can send the vold.fstab file up?

Here are the "storage" lines from that file (note the # symbol at the beginning of the first line):

#dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0/external_sd auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
#LGE-UPDATE 20120903, [email protected]
dev_mount external_SD /storage/external_SD auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## baahar (Apr 1, 2015)

*Hi*

s it possible to help me in this text

## Vold 2.0 fstab

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...>
## label - Label for the volume
## mount_point - Where the volume will be mounted
## part - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
## flags - (optional) Comma separated list of flags, must not contain '/' character
######################

# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
#use this line to support VIRTUAL CDROM.And you can define the directory where you want to mount
loop_mount loop /mnt/VIRTUAL_CDROM
dev_mount sdcard /storage/external_storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/platform/AMLOGIC_CARD/card_host/memorycard0/memorycard0:sd /devices/platform/aml_sd_mmc.0/card_host/memorycard0/memorycard0:sd /devices/platform/aml_sdio.0/mmc_host/sd /devices/platform/aml_sdhc.0/mmc_host/sd
#asec flash


----------



## MajinkenSword (Apr 8, 2015)

baahar said:


> s it possible to help me in this text
> 
> ## Vold 2.0 fstab
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is this a minix device? I'm currently researching this so I can save online downloads to my external hdd. Hope you find a solution to this


----------



## sasanvi (Jun 2, 2015)

Hallo to everyone! I just bought a Chuwi Vi8s tablet and i can't swap internal and external SD cards. Internal storage is only 6 GB (1GB free) and i can't download almost any big game/app. I installed a 64gb sd card but it's only useful for music/photos. I'd like to make it my "internal" storage. I tried editing Vold.fstab but i can't find anything from the things mentioned above.
That's it

# Copyright (C) 2009 The Android Open Source Project
#
# Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
# you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
# You may obtain a copy of the License at
#
#      apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0
#
# Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
# distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
# WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
# See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
# limitations under the License.


## Vold 2.0 fstab

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...>
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices
######################

# Mounts the first usable partition of the specified device
dev_mount sdcard_ext /storage/sdcard_ext auto /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/mmc_host
dev_mount usbcard /storage/usbcard auto */block/sd

Any help appreciated!!!! (My sd card is regognised as sdcard1 and it's formated in fat32)


----------



## xaxoxsista (Jul 3, 2015)

*Can someone help me with that vold.fstab*

i have problems editing that 
that´s my vold.fstab

# Copyright (c) 2012, The Linux Foundation. All rights reserved.
#
# Redistribution and use in source and binary forms, with or without
# modification, are permitted provided that the following conditions are
# met:
#     * Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright
#       notice, this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
#     * Redistributions in binary form must reproduce the above
#       copyright notice, this list of conditions and the following
#       disclaimer in the documentation and/or other materials provided
#       with the distribution.
#     * Neither the name of The Linux Foundation nor the names of its
#       contributors may be used to endorse or promote products derived
#       from this software without specific prior written permission.
#
# THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" AND ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED
# WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF
# MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NON-INFRINGEMENT
# ARE DISCLAIMED.  IN NO EVENT SHALL THE COPYRIGHT OWNER OR CONTRIBUTORS
# BE LIABLE FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR
# CONSEQUENTIAL DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF
# SUBSTITUTE GOODS OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR
# BUSINESS INTERRUPTION) HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY,
# WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE
# OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN
# IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF SUCH DAMAGE.

dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard1 auto /devices/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host


----------



## maulik trapasiya (Jul 11, 2015)

*please give me modified file*



sreeji0001 said:


> just head to the below mentioned site and upload ur original vold.fstab file and he will edit it for u
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




i have moto e 1st gen. android version kitket 4.4.4. i want to increase internal storage


----------



## sajaman84 (Jul 22, 2015)

*internal memory*



appviz said:


> Can you tell me what are the folders you have inside your /mnt folder ?
> And it looks like your internal memory and phone memory are same (means you have only two types memory. Phone memory and external SD and you don't have option to move apps from phone memory to internal in your mobile phone)
> 
> If that is the case, you can't do the swap...

Click to collapse



I have same problem like a *Snitchi*. If I can't swap external and internal memory, is there any other way to use external sd card as internal?


----------



## Amian (Nov 18, 2015)

Has anyone can edit my vold.sftab ? 
I would like to set the sd card to the internal memory

Samsung Galaxy Ace 4 (SM- G357FZ) - Android 4.4.4 KitKat (XEO-G357FZXXU1AOE1-20150526161801)


```
dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard auto /devices/msm_sdcc.2/mmc_host

# MTP
#dev_mount sdcard2 /mnt/sdcard2/external_sd auto /devices/platform/msm_sdcc.3/mmc_host
```


----------



## Greenacrez (Jan 14, 2016)

*Edited Vold File for Samsung Tab S4 for for swapping external SD/Internal SD*

I have the exact device (Tab S4 TS231). Can you post the edited Vold file me?






thirdz said:


> Phone unit: Samsung Tab 4 SM-T231
> Android version: 4.4.2
> Baseband version: T231XXU0ANE2
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## zxzxzxzxzxzxzxzxzx (Jan 21, 2016)

Same here I want to do the same exact thing with the Galaxy Tab 4, letting the tablet use the sd card as internal memory. Please give me the modified vold.fstab THANK YOU I have been waiting for this for almost 2 years now so please hurry up thanks.

I read somewhere that they just swapped the internal *sdcard* and *external_sdcard* on their device. so would this work? Showed changes in bold.



> dev_mount *internal_sdcard* /mnt/external_sdcard auto /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.0/mmc_host/mmc1
> dev_mount *external_sdcard* /mnt/sdcard 15 /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.2/mmc_host/mmc0

Click to collapse



All I did above was to switch the *internal_sdcard* and *external_sdcard*. I just did a nand backup and I'm going to try it. I'm sick of waiting. I need more space for more applications.

*Update 1:*
Rebooted.
Failed. Still says 8GB device memory and 32GB SD card. Did not work.

*Update 2:*
Okay on further looking, it appears I misunderstood the instructions (which were not clear). I switched the SECOND instances, not the first this time. That is, I switched *sdcard* and *external_sdcard*. Showed changes in bold.



> dev_mount external_sdcard /mnt/*sdcard* auto /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.0/mmc_host/mmc1
> dev_mount internal_sdcard /mnt/*external_sdcard* 15 /devices/platform/sdhci-pxav3.2/mmc_host/mmc0

Click to collapse



Just rebooted. Let's see if it works.

*Update 3:*
Verdict: Failed. Rebooted fine again but still shows 8GB internal storage and 32GB SD card.

Does ANYONE know how to make the tab 4 7.0 tablet use the external sd card as internal memory? PLEASE HELP!

_p.s. I WOULD BUY A NEW TABLET WITH MORE MEMORY BUT NO 7.0 INCH TABLET EXISTS THAT IS BETTER THAN THE TAB 4 BECAUSE THEY ARE ALL MAKING HUGE 8.0 and 8.4 INCH TABLETS THAT ARE TOO BIG SO I AM STUCK WITH THE TAB 4._


----------



## bappyx (Jan 22, 2016)

Xt1095


----------



## robrazil (Feb 1, 2016)

zwolak89 said:


> Hi i have prestigio pmp5588c and my vold.fstab is like there
> 
> ## Vold 2.0 fstab #######################
> ## Regular device mount ##
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same problem with Bluetimes 3584F Android TV Box.
I tried a create 2nd partition on SD card but the Link2SD can't recognize it.
I used Moutfolder app and I can move some apps to sdcard but it's not easy to do that.
I thought in change the vold.fstab but I don't know the right parameters.
Someone could help us on this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## Fernandoirizarry (Mar 30, 2017)

*I need help please*

I have managed to unlock my bootloader but cant root necause boot and recovery partitions are not mounted any help will be appreciated
# Android fstab file.
# The filesystem that contains the filesystem checker binary (typically /system) cannot
# specify MF_CHECK, and must come before any filesystems that do specify MF_CHECK

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/boot     /boot emmc  defaults      defaults

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/recovery     /recovery    emmc    defaults           defaults

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/system         /system      ext4    ro,barrier=1        wait

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/userdata       /data        ext4    nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,discard,noatime,noauto_da_alloc,errors=continue    wait,check,encryptable=/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/encrypt

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/cache          /cache       ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc               wait,check,formattable

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/persist        /persist     ext4    noatime,nosuid,nodev,barrier=1,noauto_da_alloc              wait

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/modem          /firmware    vfat    ro,shortname=lower,uid=1000,gid=1026,dmask=227,fmask=337,context=ubject_r:firmware_file:s0      wait

/dev/block/bootdevice/by-name/config         /frp         emmc    defaults                                                    defaults

/devices/soc/7864900.sdhci/mmc_host*       auto         auto    defaults                   voldmanaged=sdcard1:auto,encryptable=userdata
/devices/soc/78db000.usb/msm_hsusb_host/usb1/1-1/*                 auto         auto    defaults                   voldmanaged=usb:auto



## Vold 2.0 Generic fstab
## - San Mehat ([email protected])
## 

#######################
## Regular device mount
##
## Format: dev_mount <label> <mount_point> <part> <sysfs_path1...> 
## label        - Label for the volume
## mount_point  - Where the volume will be mounted
## part         - Partition # (1 based), or 'auto' for first usable partition.
## <sysfs_path> - List of sysfs paths to source devices, must start with '/' character
## flags        - (optional) Comma separated list of flags, must not contain '/' character
######################

dev_mount sdcard /storage/sdcard0 3 /devices/platform/s3c-sdhci.0/mmc_host/mmc0/mmc0:0001/block/mmcblk0 nonremovable,encryptable


----------

